# thermostat set at 95



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a family member claim that my mother in law (old and lives alone) had the thermostat set at 95. It is a newer programmable model. I checked it out and the max setting is 90.
Does anyone have an idea what temp the house would get to if it is set at 90? My logic says it would get to 90 and shut off if it could get that high.
The house is a single story ranch on a slab 3/12 roof and insulated adequately at best. 
I don't think it is possible that they ever saw 95 on the thermostat but I don't know and I don't want to try it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

My Honeywell wifi goes to 90.

Never set it above 72 or so.

Maybe grandma had it cranked up & sun or auxiliary heat made the temp go to 95.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

If I could get my house to 95 I'd do it. No such thing as too hot. First thing anyone does when they ride in my truck is to try to turn down the heat.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

67 in the winter 74 in the summer.

I would die at 95.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 67 in the winter 74 in the summer.
> 
> I would die at 95.



67 in the winter and 78 in the summer.

I agree with you but I'm cheaper.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> 67 in the winter and 78 in the summer.
> 
> I agree with you but I'm cheaper.


We do the same, but from April/May through June/July our AC is off and the house is open and then again in September through late October. AC only gores on when it gets into the mid 80's and there is humidity.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

fourcornerhome said:


> I had a family member claim that my mother in law (old and lives alone) had the thermostat set at 95. It is a newer programmable model. I checked it out and the max setting is 90.
> Does anyone have an idea what temp the house would get to if it is set at 90? My logic says it would get to 90 and shut off if it could get that high.
> The house is a single story ranch on a slab 3/12 roof and insulated adequately at best.
> I don't think it is possible that they ever saw 95 on the thermostat but I don't know and I don't want to try it.


Yeah, it would go to 90 and click off.

Let granny have her heat!!!


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats interesting. Do all thermostats have that limiting feature? Grandma doesn't necessarily want it that high (90) , usually about 74. I visit her about 4 times a week and 74 is where it always is. BIL (her son) wants to ship her off to a home before her time and uses her thermostat difficulty as one of the reasons she can't live alone.
He says he has seen 95 and I don't believe that is possible


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

fourcornerhome said:


> Thats interesting. Do all thermostats have that limiting feature? Grandma doesn't necessarily want it that high (90) , usually about 74. I visit her about 4 times a week and 74 is where it always is. BIL (her son) wants to ship her off to a home before her time and uses her thermostat difficulty as one of the reasons she can't live alone.
> He says he has seen 95 and I don't believe that is possible


No kidding, I suspected that was the ulterior motive.

I dunno if they all do, but that one does, and its readily available so...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You can get a thermostat that can be set for temp parameters & locked out. Also you can give it the option to up or down 2 or 4 degrees.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, I think that's the solution. I was thinking about some kind of tamper proof cover but I like this better.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> 67 in the winter and 78 in the summer.
> 
> I agree with you but I'm cheaper.


Try heating to 71 and cooling to 71 all year around and see what the difference is in cost. You will realize it's surprisingly little.

And you know what's really shocking? It's comfortable, yes that's right, people don't arrive in your house sweating balls in the summer and freezing in the winter, they can actually be in your house and be comfortable. Your miserable wife that doesn't want to get out of bed in the morning because it's so cold will all of the sudden be in a better mood.

Why torture yourself for a few bucks?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's too hot if it's over 67. I can't stand it. I would have to open a window if it was cranked to 71


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

That's cause you're still young Darcy. When you get to be an old fart :wheelchair: like me, that 71 (or 73  )feels awfully nice when it's cold outside.


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

My t Stat only goes to 90. It rarely sees over 68 though. I call my wife the ice queen. She likes to keep the house cold too


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

We are. 66-72 household in the winter. At night some rooms get turned down to 50, but it never gets that cold. 75-78 in the summer with ac. In front of the fire it can just about burn clothes off you though.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> We do the same, but from April/May through June/July our AC is off and the house is open and then again in September through late October. AC only gores on when it gets into the mid 80's and there is humidity.



Yeah, we do the same. The bills aren't too bad when the system is off.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Try heating to 71 and cooling to 71 all year around and see what the difference is in cost. You will realize it's surprisingly little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess we have different definitions of surprisingly little. It would be several hundred dollars if not close to a thousand I think.

When people come over, we adjust as needed.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Try heating to 71 and cooling to 71 all year around and see what the difference is in cost. You will realize it's surprisingly little.
> 
> And you know what's really shocking? It's comfortable, yes that's right, people don't arrive in your house sweating balls in the summer and freezing in the winter, they can actually be in your house and be comfortable. Your miserable wife that doesn't want to get out of bed in the morning because it's so cold will all of the sudden be in a better mood.
> 
> Why torture yourself for a few bucks?


I agree but depends on the house. I keep it at 70 year round. Geothermal. 4 zones. Even temp top to bottom. 

Spray foam and blown wet cellulose in 2x6 wall. Whole house is electric. No Gas. Our average electric bill is $120/month.

If you have an old drafty house it can be a killer when the gas price jumps. I've got friends who pay more in energy costs for two months in winter than I pay all year.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I guess we have different definitions of surprisingly little. It would be several hundred dollars if not close to a thousand I think.
> 
> When people come over, we adjust as needed.


What is your heating source Oil? Virginia right? I would think a heat pump would be money for that area.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

*Thermostat Set At 95*



Spencer said:


> I agree but depends on the house. I keep it at 70 year round. Geothermal. 4 zones. Even temp top to bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. I'm in a 45 year old house. It's nothing impressive.

House is 1,500 sq ft, all electric.
My average electric bill is $190 a month.

Keep in mind this is at 67 in the winter or if it gets down near 0° my aux heat has to come on so we drop it a little more at night. Summer is usually 78. Also a couple months of the year with the system off.

We are saving money now towards building a house in 10 years or so. Not gonna blow an extra thousand a year on energy costs if I don't have to. Most importantly, my wife shares the dream and agrees with me.

I let her take a 30 minute hot shower every night and she drains the water heater. As long as she feels loved and is happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

flashheatingand said:


> What is your heating source Oil? Virginia right? I would think a heat pump would be money for that area.



Electric heat pump. Put it in when we bought the house.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Exactly. I'm in a 45 year old house. It's nothing impressive.
> 
> House is 1,500 sq ft, all electric.
> My average electric bill is $190 a month.
> ...



Im with ya. We used to live in a house that we kept at 65 in the winter. We wore lots of clothes. 

Just make sure you put in good insulation and solid hvac system when you build. You'll be livin in paradise.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Spencer said:


> Im with ya. We used to live in a house that we kept at 65 in the winter. We wore lots of clothes.
> 
> Just make sure you put in good insulation and solid hvac system when you build. You'll be livin in paradise.



That's my plan. Our dream/plan is to flip houses for the next 10 or so years and save money. Then build our dream home and live there for a long time.

Definitely will build it as energy efficient as I can while still being reasonable about it.

I don't at all mind how we live now. We are more blessed than many.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just don't like it any warmer then 67.

I tried 64 once, it was a little chilly sitting around naked.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's my plan. Our dream/plan is to flip houses for the next 10 or so years and save money. Then build our dream home and live there for a long time.
> 
> Definitely will build it as energy efficient as I can while still being reasonable about it.
> 
> I don't at all mind how we live now. We are more blessed than many.


Nothing wrong with hard work and sacrifice for long term goals. 

We jumped the gun a little but I'm glad we did as I'd never have been able to do what I did on our house if i was self employed. Long nights and weekends for two years. I think we'll be here for a long time as I have no desire to ever remodel my own house again nor do I have the money to pay someone to build a house of the same size.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just don't like it any warmer then 67.
> 
> I tried 64 once, it was a little chilly sitting around naked.


Please sir, may I have another lump of coal?

(my upper limit is the mid 60s too, and I'm an old geezer)


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I agree but depends on the house. I keep it at 70 year round. Geothermal. 4 zones. Even temp top to bottom.
> 
> Spray foam and blown wet cellulose in 2x6 wall. Whole house is electric. No Gas. Our average electric bill is $120/month.
> 
> If you have an old drafty house it can be a killer when the gas price jumps. I've got friends who pay more in energy costs for two months in winter than I pay all year.


I'm in a 1000 square foot cracker box that is 100 years old with no insulation. But I'm on natural gas and its dirt cheap here.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I like it 68*-70* in the winter...I set it at "see my breath" in the summer.

I like to sleep covered up so it's always pretty cool at bedtime...around 50* in the winter.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Robie said:


> I like it 68*-70* in the winter...I set it at "see my breath" in the summer.
> 
> I like to sleep covered up so it's always pretty cool at bedtime...around 50* in the winter.


If you sleep naked in the winter, you don't need 50°... :whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> If you sleep naked in the winter, you don't need 50°... :whistling


Doesn't everyone sleep "neked"?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Robie said:


> Doesn't everyone sleep "neked"?


Nope... I ask around and not everyone does. :jester:

But seriously... no...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Robie said:


> Doesn't everyone sleep "neked"?


sounds like we need a pole?????.....:whistling

and no not one to dance on....:laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

griz said:


> sounds like we need a pole?????.....:whistling
> 
> and no not one to dance on....:laughing:


I know....we could do a poll......:laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Nope... I ask around and not everyone does. :jester:
> 
> But seriously... no...


Oh that's right....most of you guys are married......:jester:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Try heating to 71 and cooling to 71 all year around and see what the difference is in cost. You will realize it's surprisingly little.
> 
> And you know what's really shocking? It's comfortable, yes that's right, people don't arrive in your house sweating balls in the summer and freezing in the winter, they can actually be in your house and be comfortable. Your miserable wife that doesn't want to get out of bed in the morning because it's so cold will all of the sudden be in a better mood.
> 
> Why torture yourself for a few bucks?


Depends where you live... Lots of homes in this area don't have insulation in walls and floors. I have some in the attic, but cost definitely goes up every time I touch the thermostat. 63 is fine by me, wife likes 67. No a/c here so it is what it is. Just run the fan.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I rarely use heat, once in a blue moon. I keep the AC set at 74.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Electric heat pump. Put it in when we bought the house.


Most good digital stats have a temp limiting ability.

Since its a heat pump, it may not be that she is raising the set temp on the stat. There is a good chance that a sequencer is sticking sometimes and keeping a strip heater on, and over heating the home.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

griz said:


> sounds like we need a pole?????.....:whistling
> 
> and no not one to dance on....:laughing:





Robie said:


> I know....we could do a poll......:laughing:


I did a Pole once. Cute chick and smart too, but was hung up on doing everything in reverse. Wanted to open the wedding presents first and then get married.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Polish_notation


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

In regards to the original question, I think Griz had the correct senario. If I set my house to 67 there are times it can be warmer than that in the house. The furnace may have shut off hours ago, but with the heat of the sun, the temperature has raised.

Might want to check out Beenthere's idea. I don't know much about HVAC but that sounds reasonable.

My grandmother heated with wood. The propane ventless heater was for back-up only. She kept it really warm. One time the thermostat on the wall read 90 degrees. It was hard to be in there. At her age, I let her do whatever she wanted.


----------

